# DEF Heater



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I have no idea honestly. Would have to do some recordings in ye old Gretio.


----------



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

My understanding is the heaters turn on at 40F or less. I think I read that on here somewhere.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If what I'm reading is right, the freezing point for DEF is around 12F.

I do know my heater failed on me (twice) during summer so it still checks to make sure it works though.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I am thinking it runs all the time or at least until the DEF gets around 70 degrees.

The bottom right gauge shows startup temp and the temp it went to before I shut it off.

I took a longer drive later today and it got it real close to 70.

Outside air temp is around 60.

I guessing DEF might be best in this system warm.


----------



## HeathenCruze (May 11, 2020)

Is that the Torque app?
How do you get those gauges?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes.
When u create your dash board(s) you can select what gauge(s) u want.


----------

